# manifolds



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if the factory ram air exhaust manifolds were 2.5" ?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe they are actually two and one quarter inches. The aftermarket ones are two and a half inches.


----------

